# Cohutta WMA & Cohutta Wilderness



## sethpea (Jan 25, 2008)

Can you hunt the Wilderness? Is it the same as the WMA? I'm not familair with hunting WMA's and need some help. Whats the difference? Thanks


----------



## gregj (Jan 25, 2008)

You can hunt both areas within regulations put forth by
the dnr.  Designated wilderness is just that,  NO VECHICLES
ALLOWED  foot traffic only  and horses.  Cuhutta is a very rugged area, take neccesary precautions when you go there.


----------



## sethpea (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey thanks! I know its quite hilly to say the least looking forward to it. Do you know if cohutta holds many hogs ?


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 25, 2008)

Lots Of Pigs. They Out Number the Deer and Bear.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 26, 2008)

And when you park you car, don't leave anything in it that you will be sad it is gone when you get back.


----------



## potsticker (Jan 26, 2008)

When they say wilderness, they mean it. Verry few trails and fewer roads.


----------



## jinx0760 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Cohutta...*

Cohutta WMA is about 200K acres+/-, the wilderness is 99000 acres in the center that extends up to theTenn line.  We have a cabin near the Eton check station and have spent a lot of time there.  The deer are moving lower due to the pressure the bears & hogs have put on them.  The wilderness area is foot trail and horseback only-you better be prepared to get your game out yourself if you get something.  It is very rough country with a lot of mountainess terrain.  Most of the hogs seem to be in the northern half of the WMA.  I have never seen a hog near out cabin- only bear and deer.


----------



## jcarter (Jan 27, 2008)

actually the wma is around 96000 acres with about 35000 of those acres in the wilderness area.


----------



## Tenkiller (Jan 27, 2008)

I think the wilderness area is considered to be part of the WMA.


----------



## jcarter (Jan 27, 2008)

Tenkiller said:


> I think the wilderness area is considered to be part of the WMA.



it is.


----------



## xhunterx (Jan 28, 2008)

if you hunt the wilderness area keep in mind no wheeled items are allowed, such as game carts, bikes, etc. its walkin or horse only.


----------



## armowarrior (Feb 17, 2008)

I would be interested in trying hog hunting here, never done it in public land tho


----------



## starvin (Sep 1, 2008)

this thread hasnt been active for some time.. 

Is the information here still fairly current?  I am new to hog hunting and was wanting to give this area a shot.

If anyone wanted to team up, My son and I would love to have you along..

thanks


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes,,this info is current,, i live near the CohuttaWMA. Get you a NF map before going up there. Be aware,,they might be doing a controlled burn of some of the forrest later this fall. Check with the DNR before you go onto the wilderness area,, just to be safe. Hogs tend to be around the Jacks River area,, and near TN line north


----------



## starvin (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information, we are just trying to do a little homework prior to planning.. 

Thanks again,

Matt.


----------



## rljatl (Feb 18, 2009)

Did you ever make up to Cohutta to hog hunt?  if so, how did it go?  What type of weapon did you use?


----------



## yellowhammer (Feb 19, 2009)

*wilderness area*

Everywhere that I`ve entered the wilderness area I went downhill into a "bowl".In the "bowl"there are more mountains.What I`m saying,is that you walk in downhill,and everything you kill has to be toted out uphill.Just a turkey and a shotgun become a chore getting back out.And the man`s right about the hoodlums and break-ins.If you shoot a hog in there,I would want a freighter-frame and moosepack,or the like,to tote it out in pieces.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 19, 2009)

yellowhammer said:


> Everywhere that I`ve entered the wilderness area I went downhill into a "bowl".In the "bowl"there are more mountains.What I`m saying,is that you walk in downhill,and everything you kill has to be toted out uphill.Just a turkey and a shotgun become a chore getting back out.And the man`s right about the hoodlums and break-ins.If you shoot a hog in there,I would want a freighter-frame and moosepack,or the like,to tote it out in pieces.




always hunt uphill from your truck  i prefer to hunt outside the wilderness area. the buck in my avatar came from cohutta this year.


----------



## Greg Wallace (Feb 19, 2009)

whitetailfreak said:


> always hunt uphill from your truck



I heard that!!!


----------



## yellowhammer (Feb 24, 2009)

*uphill*

Huntin`uphill sounds good,except that you gotta hunt where they`re AT,not where you want`em to be.Learned that 40 years ago.Some of you advisers weren`t born then.


----------



## 708 (Aug 1, 2009)

a bit of advice, i've hunted cohutta extensively, with a topo map or  a gps pic your areas to scout.  from the same elevation on the road find one of the old fire breaks, these almost always run the same elevation and you can make good time on these.


----------



## TOMBUKTU (Nov 24, 2009)

I am interested in taking a camping/fishing/huntng trip up to cohutta this winter and am wondering where I can find all the regulation I need to do so. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

